# MOVING back to U.S./ need a Mexican customs broker



## nichbalt (Jun 5, 2012)

I am moving from Mty Mexico to Missouri....I would like to avoid Nuevo Laredo, but cant find any small local movers with U.S. permits for Pharr or McAllen, Texas, so it looks like I will follow a small 4.5 long "camion de redillas" to the Colombia, Nuevo Leon crossing and into Laredo where I will rent a U-haul to continue onto Missouri.

I talked to American Citizen Services who sent me to CBP and I got all the info I need to return with my belongings (really only a few chest of drawers, a bed, a recliner, and about 12 or so boxes of used personal items (clothes, shoes, fotos, dishes, momentos, etc..total value might be $2k u.s. TOPS)..

Anyways, I had the mover set to move on the 28th of June, (have to go into Laredo through the commercial bridge) and he said I will need a Mexican broker to take my things home with me...

I found a mexican customs broker online and he said it will cost me an estimated $800 U.S. to clear MX customs before I can even get onto the U.S. side of the bridge..

Does anyone know anything about this? I cant afford to pay a broker that amount of money? I talk to some people they say I DONT need a broker and other say I do? I just cant find any clear answers.

pLEASE HELP!


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

*Info*

Hi, I to am returning to the US. Can you email me with the info that I will need to get my belongings across the border please. I have had no luck getting the info. Thank you !!! Sam


----------

